# Eggs on the side of the aquarium glass....



## bustnova (Feb 9, 2009)

I came home and found two good clumps of eggs on the glass of my aquarium. Now I do have a few little punks nails but they usually lay their eggs down on the bottom in the plants in their gelatinous looking. So I have three albino Cory cats in my tank to yo-yo loaches and two bristle nose for customers and I have two female self and mollies and one mail sales and Molly and took a piece and a 20 gallon tall tank. My question is who could have ladies eggs because I’ve never had eggs before in the past I just moved recently and I changed everything out and started new and the fish are much happier.
I know I have a little bit of Harry algae in the tank it’s already been treated and it is starting to die.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Those are corydoras eggs.if you can get them off by scraping with a razorblade and put them in a small tank and treat with methylene blue they should hatch in a few days.you will need some very fine foods for the fry.


----------



## anewbie (Mar 8, 2021)

Off topic but what is the plant with purple leaves. It looks a bit like one of the more exoctic swords but i dont' recognize that shade of purple,


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

anewbie said:


> Off topic but what is the plant with purple leaves. It looks a bit like one of the more exoctic swords but i dont' recognize that shade of purple,


I'm fairly certain that is a fake plant.


----------



## anewbie (Mar 8, 2021)

Oh well I think you are right. I'm an idiot. I do i have a very reddish purple plant which is a real plant and was thinking gee if i could mix something in with it with just a touch more purple... but alas i can't do fake.



Trout said:


> I'm fairly certain that is a fake plant.


----------

